# Six Mile Cypress Slough



## Clark (Jun 15, 2012)

Sunset











There is a gazebo, at the beginning of the boardwalk, that folks will gather to watch the birds come in to roost.
Most of the time, they fly in from behind. This view will be more white than green before dark.

I know, it is a little big for my monitor also.
But the smaller version wasn't cutting it either


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2012)

cool


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 15, 2012)

Stunning pic, Clark!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks like in the background the bald cypress are dead? they should have leaves this time of year, the only green seems to be the kudzu, that invasive alien weed that eats entire forests in a season. 

I am guessing. What is going on in the background there?


----------



## Clark (Jun 15, 2012)

Leo-
The above image was taken in the month of February.
This was not part of the last trip.
We have visited Six Mile C.S. in May, but may not have an image of this scene to compare.
I'll look around.

Another thought- I'm not too keen on identifying plant stress.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 15, 2012)

We for sure have to check this out next time we are there ! Thanks for sharing !:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> It looks like in the background the bald cypress are dead? they should have leaves this time of year, the only green seems to be the kudzu, that invasive alien weed that eats entire forests in a season.
> 
> I am guessing. What is going on in the background there?





Clark said:


> Leo-
> The above image was taken in the month of February.
> This was not part of the last trip.
> We have visited Six Mile C.S. in May, but may not have an image of this scene to compare.
> ...


Those were my thoughts, also, about the vine and dead trees. Do Cypress trees lose their leaves in Florida? Or isn't that Florida?


----------



## Gilda (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep they lose their leaves in the winter Dot. We usually visit last of Jan. first of Feb and the leaves are just starting to come out.


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2012)

Sort of counterintuitive that Cypress would be deciduous in Florida.
Thanks Gilda!

When one is done at the gazebo, and before getting in car, check out the bird box that is closest to start of boardwalk.
The screech owl is a cutie.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> It looks like in the background the bald cypress are dead? they should have leaves this time of year, the only green seems to be the kudzu, that invasive alien weed that eats entire forests in a season.
> 
> I am guessing. What is going on in the background there?



Hey Leo, not likely to be kudzu in that wet habitat. If memory serves kudzu is found in Lee County, but not a major influence that far south in the state. More likely to be Mikania scandens, a native vine.

Bald Cypress (Taxodium distichum) and pond cypress (T. ascendens) are deciduous throughout their ranges. The trees in the photo look to be latter species - they dominate the slough.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 16, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2012)

nice pic


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Gilda & Tom. Who knew!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 17, 2012)

Very different scenery here. Everything is green, the water is low and the migrating birds have flown away. I wish the mosquitoes would do the same.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, beautiful picture, I did not realize that the photo was taken in February, as a winter scene, it makes sense. 

I am relieved to hear there is a native vine that is likely the festooning drapery there. I was down south recently and was horrified at the kudzu overtaking the world as I went down I-55 to the delta region of Mississippi. 

beautiful photos.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 19, 2012)

this is one of the most amazing photos I've seen!


----------



## Clark (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks everybody!

Parking is a dollar/ hour.
A machine in parking lot takes the fee.
We usually get a 3 hr. ticket.


----------

